# Remington 1911 R1



## scea (Aug 16, 2013)

Earlier this summer I purchased a 1911 R1. Because I have had such a crazy summer I have not been to the range yet. Has anybody here had any experiences with this pistol. And if they have any tips first time out:mrgreen: Thanks in advance


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I have no personal experience with Remingtons but most people seem to like them.As with others some have problems but I haven't followed them lately.Go to 1911Forum - Powered by vBulletin. and towards the bottom you'll find the Remington sub forum,you can get a good idea about them there.

Early ones had a funky frame cut that over stresses the barrels lower lugs,I haven't heard of one breaking yet but if one gets shot enough eventually it will.For some reason Remington said the cut was "in spec" and would not warranty the frame,but nobody knows how they consider it in spec because it is way off from print specs.The good news is there aren't a lot of them out there and there have been none seen since they introduced the stainless model.There is a thread about it over there but I can't recall the original poster or thread name but if you search "frame cut" in the Remington forum it should pop up.I have a post about it here from a year or less ago but I'm not sure if there are any pics of the cut.

If you take the slide and barrel off look at the frame bridge in front of the frame's ramp.The front corner of the bridge should have a small bevel to break the edge so it can't touch the barrel between the bottom of the chamber and the lower lug junction.It's a small cut maybe .020".Corrrection,that cut is more at .060 or 1/16",sorry.What Rem did was cut a huge bevel there.The problem is that the barrel stops at the top of that verticle frame surface on linkdown,and since the cut is so huge the frame now hits the back of the barrel lug much lower.That leverage puts undue stress on the lugs and they will eventually crack the lugs at the base of the chamber.It isn't near as bad as the bottom of the lugs hitting but not great either.No telling how many rounds it would take to fail but I'd say quite a few thousand,time will tell.Hopefully you don't have one.

If you haven't cleaned it yet,I would.Unless the manual specifically states not to clean it before firing,I always clean the shipping goo out and relube it.Don't use crap ammo like steel cased Russian crap or Magtech,and I don't think much of the Remington super cheap stuff that comes in the green box.Don't shoot anyone elses reloads also,their screwup could ruin your gun.The big ammo manufacturers have screw ups,but reloads blow up more guns than factory stuff.If you hear a poof or the recoil is way low stop and clear the gun so you can see if there's a bullet stuck in the bore.If you boot one behind it you can have anywhere from a bulged barrel to a full blowout.

Hopefully I didn't scare you.Lube it up,shove some good ammo in it and have some fun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

scea said:


> Earlier this summer I purchased a 1911 R1. Because I have had such a crazy summer I have not been to the range yet. Has anybody here had any experiences with this pistol. And if they have any tips first time out:mrgreen: Thanks in advance


I have not shot one, nor do I own one, but sure wish I did! I have read a number of articles on them, and all only had minor gripes with them. I would love to have one someday.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

I used to have a Remington R1 and really liked it. The gun was a little finicky with what ammo to use but functioned well with factory loads. I found a 4" Kimber Pro Carry II that was calling my name so I had to sell the Remington. Load it up and have some fun it's a great gun.


----------



## LagunaBlueAP2 (Sep 7, 2013)

Take it apart, give all parts a rub down with solvent/cleaner, lube high friction metal to metal contact surfaces, put it back together and blast away. 

I have owned my R1 since October 2010. I got one of the early models when they first came out. It has been 100% reliable and more accurate than I am. Feeds balls and jhp's no problem. It has earned a spot in my home defense gun roatation. I like mine's a lot.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Realize I'm late to the table here, but just got my R1S a couple of weeks ago and couldn't be more happy. Fit and finish are rock solid. Accuracy far exceeds my capability - third time shooting it - tore a hole in the bull at 15 yards - not so much at 25 - 3 inch group there- old age a factor there due to limited vision . Do suggest getting a few Wilson Combat 47D or EMT mags to supplement the factory mags though - found them to be a bit better in feeding other-than-ball rounds.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

It's a beauty of a well made gun. Remington did this one right.


----------



## chasman52 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've only had mine for a short while, but I like it alot. It's quite accurate and reliable.


----------



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have an R1 that I take to the range every week or so. Never had any big issues and it's always been very accurate!


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

Just for posterity...

I've had one for 9 months...love it.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

i have only had mine for about 2 months, and love it as well. in fact, recently, i just switched out the wood grips with aluminum ones, from Alumagrips.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

Budlight_909 said:


> i have only had mine for about 2 months, and love it as well. in fact, recently, i just switched out the wood grips with aluminum ones, from Alumagrips.


I've kept the original on mine..but would love a Browning Hi Power style grip on it. How is your trigger? Mine is very lite with a crisp break. I love it compaired to the trigger on My Beretta 92fs, Rugers MarkIV and SR22.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

Stephen Bachiler said:


> I've kept the original on mine..but would love a Browning Hi Power style grip on it. How is your trigger? Mine is very lite with a crisp break. I love it compaired to the trigger on My Beretta 92fs, Rugers MarkIV and SR22.


trigger is fine, i like the look of the wood grips, but the OEM grips are rather cheap. i was thinking a polished set, then ivory, but the slimline aluminum like those on my CZ 97B, feel great.

when i took off the OEM grips, i could see the cheap quality of the wood. and for a nearly $700 gun, they really should have been much better.


----------

